# Why cant SM Command Squads have Jump Packs?



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, wtf? Why cant a Space Marine Command Squad have jump packs? Thats just so frigging stupid, it is just so stupid, so could anyone tell me why not?

And why cant Chaplains and Librarians have a command squad?


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I asked the same question when I started 40k. I think its just that marines arent very smart, the same reason they dont have chainswords for regular marines. Even chaos marines figured that one out (one of the many reasons they are better).

Anyway, you could just model a command squad with jump packs and use them as vanguard vets.

Or you could use the BA codex.

Or you could play chaos and forget about problems like this due to their sheer awesomeness.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

if you want jump pack marines who are veterans, take a Vanguard Squad with your leader. It's a bit a silly a command squad doesn't have the option but there are ways around it.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Because Codex Marines already stole our Veterans with jump packs (speaking as a Codex: Blood Angels player). You can't have our Honor Guard, too!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Bah, sparkle-marines shouldn't get to hog all the interesting options. Normal marines need librarian dreads and the like too!

Just stick to melta-pistols and random fits of madness. 

But yes, I really wish I could give the command squad jump packs...

Or even terminator armour. Stupid GW. Stupid Matt Ward.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Evil beaver2 said:


> I asked the same question when I started 40k. I think its just that marines arent very smart, the same reason they dont have chainswords for regular marines. Even chaos marines figured that one out (one of the many reasons they are better).
> 
> Anyway, you could just model a command squad with jump packs and use them as vanguard vets.
> 
> ...


Agreed, Death to t3h false Emprah!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

The same Chaos that got gutted by the last codex? Nah.

Damnit, would play Alpha Legion if there was a decent dex.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Just a question, why on Earth would you want to give your command squad jump packs anyway when they have access to bikes, which travel further, bestow the relentless USR on the rider, and increase the rider's toughness to 5. To summarize bikes>jump packs.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I've always thought that was stupid. If you can give your Chapter Master a jump pack his command squad should be able to them to.

Sure you could just use Vanguard Vet or an assult squad but nothing says awesome like a Jump Apothicary.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

*True*



Evil beaver2 said:


> I asked the same question when I started 40k. I think its just that marines arent very smart, the same reason they dont have chainswords for regular marines. Even chaos marines figured that one out (one of the many reasons they are better).
> 
> Anyway, you could just model a command squad with jump packs and use them as vanguard vets.
> 
> ...


i agree is that space marines are stupid chaos it the only true answer but i mean achplains are techinaly "heros"/ imporant figure i read the books and play broed and comp games and in comp games tyhe new ones you cna have chainswords but Go CHAOS


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

*imagines the size of jump-pack an apothecary would need to carry the huge pack he already has, then realises its an apothecary that can jump* 
Dear Lord.. What has science done!

Either way, as people have said, marines aren't very smart. Why do you think chaos marines are so much better? Because they don't look to a dead corpse to find out when to eat,shit,piss,fight,talk,etc

The day a marine takes a bolter and a chainsword. is the day hes accused of heresy and purged (or pleases his superiors and they become chaos marines)


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

WarMaster Sindr said:


> i agree is that space marines are stupid chaos it the only true answer but i mean achplains are techinaly "heros"/ imporant figure i read the books and play broed and comp games and in comp games tyhe new ones you cna have chainswords but Go CHAOS


what? seriously... you do know what punctuation is right?

CP


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I find it funny (annoying too as they can't take them) but i do have an apothacary with a jump pack. I get to use him in my custom vets squad.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> Just a question, why on Earth would you want to give your command squad jump packs anyway when they have access to bikes, which travel further, bestow the relentless USR on the rider, and increase the rider's toughness to 5. To summarize bikes>jump packs.


Because I'd like to give Shrike Feel No Pain? Since right now he can't have a Command Squad that actually has a point...

Also, bikes are 25pts per model, and are ugly 2nd Ed models. Jump Packs are half the price or less, and can be very pretty if you model them.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Jump packs are Awesome in general. 12" movement with 3D6 fallback? yes please! for a modest price as well.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sethis said:


> are ugly 2nd Ed models.


That's a matter of opinion, they may be second ed models, but I think they look pretty decent for their age in my honest opinion and really don't need resculpting for quite some time.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

hungryugolino said:


> The same Chaos that got gutted by the last codex? Nah.
> 
> Damnit, would play Alpha Legion if there was a decent dex.


Let's be patient and wait for a new better codex...maybe in 2012 or something...meanwhile, well, let's just work with what we have...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Lib-Con coalition pulled money via spending cuts.

SM command squads at the SM command squad training convention one day walking into the changing rooms and feeling the pinch of bad government decisions.

Either that or theres a very confused yet highly mobile Somalian pirate out there somewhere...


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

The answer is simple. Matt Ward is beyond useless as a writer. How do we solve the problem of Matt Ward. We turn to Captain Blackadder who tells us: "His immediate resignation and suicide would seem the obvious answer".


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

hungryugolino said:


> Or even terminator armour. Stupid GW. Stupid Matt Ward.


Want Termy vets? Play Dark Angels, theres a whole company of them.

Though the special marine dex's need to be adding flavor to the armies, not taking them away from nilla marines. 

This goes onto the growing list of unanswered questions like how jump pack troops can be trapped and the like... The list keeps growing! AAHHHhh!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Dark Angels? Bleh. If I'm going to play Marines, I'll stick to Blood Ravens or Black Templars. Besides, Dark Angels need an update. Really.

Preferably after Inquisition and Chaos though.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dark Angels? Well fuck no... Theirs is so new.... They dont need one, but the Ordos do...

And this thread was probably on the fouth or fifth page... So think twice before posting, cause this is kind of outdated...


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

-shrugs- it came up and I answered. DA are renowned for their temies (Bah! Loganwing) so when they get up to speed for 5th that'll be the army to run with if that's what you really want to run. 

Not sure what you mean by 4th or 5th page as the thread is only 3 pages long... 


I think perhaps one of the issues from my perspective is that GW is not giving these kinds of things to the Nilla marines so they can give them to the special chapters, DA BA etc, which supplies demand for new models with little winged swords and blood drops everywhere. Though perhaps its just an oversight on the part of GW that seems to make business sense to me (then again I'm a dumb teen-ish so I'm likely wrong) If its the former I would really just like to see new stuff for the special chapters and not just taking things from the Smurfs and their codex buddies.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Because no one loves them.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

The answer appears to be seeping through. There are limits so that all of the SM armies aren't identical. This is nothing to do with anyone being stupid; this Matt Ward thing is getting really pathetic now- everone laying in to him whenever they encounter something they don't like/agree with is just intellectually lazy.
If you want JP Command Squads, you go BA. You want loads of hard-as-nails heoes, you go SW. You want loads of Termies/Bikes + Speeders, you go DA. You want to play with a bit of all of these, you go Vanilla.
If they gave each SM army all of these options, then what would be the point of variant Chapters getting a 'dex?

GFP


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Why no jump packs for SM command squads? The same reason that normal marines don't have close combat weapons, despite there being no logical reason they wouldn't also have them in addition to their bolters: it isn't the 'official' Space Marine way, so they don't do it. They're slaves to the official guidelines set forth by the Emperor.


----------

